# Urgent Help Akhtar Saeed or UOL?



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

hey i guys i need quick replies my name came in second merit list of uol but i have deposited fee in akhtar saeed. what i should do now? which one i should prefer .tell with reason. am soooo worried and tense


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Go for akhtar saeed. The obvious reason being that it is affiliated with UHS and the UHS degree is far better than UOL.


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

Now that you've deposited your fees quit worrying about other colleges. Just look forward to the start of classes. Otherwise, you will never be completely satisfied with your decision.


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

Username said:


> Now that you've deposited your fees quit worrying about other colleges. Just look forward to the start of classes. Otherwise, you will never be completely satisfied with your decision.


when classes are starting?


----------



## xain khalid (Nov 16, 2012)

in December


----------



## rehamumer (Sep 26, 2012)

Angry Bird said:


> hey i guys i need quick replies my name came in second merit list of uol but i have deposited fee in akhtar saeed. what i should do now? which one i should prefer .tell with reason. am soooo worried and tense


what is your aggregate


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

*Classes Start*


```
[CODE]
```
[/CODE]


rehamumer said:


> what is your aggregate


72%

- - - Updated - - -



xain khalid said:


> in December


 which week of dec?


----------



## rehamumer (Sep 26, 2012)

it means i have a chance there with 70% aggregate


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes you do.


----------



## rehamumer (Sep 26, 2012)

any idea how many seats are left in akhter saeed

- - - Updated - - -

any idea how many seats are left in akhter saeed

- - - Updated - - -

i just recieved a call for interview from akhter saeed i wanted to ask that will they ask me to submit fee or will tell to wait for their call


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

they will give you two days


----------



## xain khalid (Nov 16, 2012)

angry bird you have submitted the fee in akhter saeed??


----------



## Malkera (Jul 27, 2012)

how much u paid there?


----------



## rehamumer (Sep 26, 2012)

never mind got admission in akhter saeed will submit my fees tomorrow in sha Allah .Hope it is a good college and deserves my 7 lac

- - - Updated - - -

how to submit fees there in akhter saeed where to submit demand draft and are we required to submit any documents with it


----------



## Malkera (Jul 27, 2012)

Is still seats are available in Akhtar Saeed medical college????????


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

xain khalid said:


> angry bird you have submitted the fee in akhter saeed??


yes i have 7 lac 75 thousand something

- - - Updated - - -



rehamumer said:


> never mind got admission in akhter saeed will submit my fees tomorrow in sha Allah .Hope it is a good college and deserves my 7 lac
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> how to submit fees there in akhter saeed where to submit demand draft and are we required to submit any documents with it


no documents.my dad gave them draft by hand, kindly get info about start of session and hostel when you go to submit fee there?

- - - Updated - - -



Malkera said:


> Is still seats are available in Akhtar Saeed medical college????????


sorry no idea about that


----------

